# My bug jar quilt



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the bug jar quilt I made for my 4 year old niece


http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s497/TiaRossi/ImportedPhotos00216.jpg

I did the embroidery free hand, before I got my embroidery machine. It is a bit wonky.

Here is the back. I added a pocket with her name on it.

http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s497/TiaRossi/ImportedPhotos00137-Copy.jpg


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Too too cute.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Your niece should love it, really cute!!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I LOVE that! I've really wanted to try a bug-jar quilt.
Yours came out absolutely darling. :thumb:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really neat, and I like your free hand writing, quilting.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

That's so cute!! You did a great job!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

That is really cute!


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I love it!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That is really adorable, she's going to love it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awwwwwwwww! Toooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone. She does love it--especially the lobsters---she always visits the lobster tank at Krogers, and talks to them. Whwn I started it, I felt "bugs" were more of a boy thing, but this fits this kid to a 'T".


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh my! I LOVE this! This is another one that I have never tried. Is it hard? Yours turned out wonderfully!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Reenie, it was a very easy and quick pattern to make. I started it in late fall, so my choices for bug fabric were limited. This is the pattern I used:

http://quilting.about.com/od/blockofthemonth/ss/bug_jar_quilt.htm

It was fun and easy. I'll probably make up a few more. I won't do all that diagonal quilting on the next ones though--that is what took me forever.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Great job! I bet she loves it. I know my boys would have


----------

